# Bailey our Entlebucher



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Hi all!

Here's some pictures of the newest member of our family, Bailey. She's an Entlebucher.

Bailey at birth...


















More to come...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! you are the frist Enti owner here!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Thanks!

Here's a somewhat newer picture:










And another:


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bailey is absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see her grow up.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting those. The breed is new to me. Can you tell us a bit about them? She's so pretty!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

SQUEEE!!!

I have a very, very soft spot in my heart for this family of breeds. I've met a number of Berners and Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs (and loved every single one of them), but have never met an Entlebucher. Welcome, and please please please please please pleeeeeeease feel free to post more photos as you get them. Pretty please.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aww she is so adorable. I love Entis, they are really awesome.


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the kind welcome!

A year ago I had never heard of this breed either.

Entlebuchers are in the swiss mountain dog family. They're the smallest of them which includes Bernies. The Swiss traditionally used them as "farm hands" to do everything from hauling carts of milk to town (on their own) to herding cattle to guarding herds.

They're immensely loyal to their family and always want to be near their person.

I came across this breed while trying to research the ideal dog for our family. We live on 16 acres of wooded property and I wanted a medium sized dog that would stick with me on the trails without a leash and not be prone to getting burrs and such in his/her coat. The breed also needed to like other dogs (since I live near Plymouth MI, a total doggy friendly town -- there's multiple dog bakeries that surround the park and there's always dogs around) as well as would be able to be protective of our family, children and such in need -- while also liking other people. 

So all those requirements eventually led me to Entlebuchers. She's a real darling. Smart, sweet, fun, full of energy but not hyper either. 

I take her to work with me where she mostly hangs out under my desk. My office building is surrounded by fields so a couple times a day I take her running around the fields to get her exercise and fun in.

As I type this from our bedroom, she's sleeping next to my chair. Just a terrific breed.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh. My. God. Gimme!!!! I've really come to enjoy Entlebuchers, and could probably convince my husband to get one xD They remind me of GSDs


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Here's Bailey napping in the sun in the Keep.

Here's her running in the yard:


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never heard of this breed, so i had to come see. She's adorable!! What a pretty look she has  I love the swervy white stripe between her eyes!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

If she's anything like the Berners & Swissies I've met, her real personality is going to emerge once it starts snowing. It's an amazing transformation to watch.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw, she's very cute. My friends have one and he is such a fun dog to be around.


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Yea, she's a lot of fun. Such a loyal breed too.

I'm typing this while hanging out on the porch. She's taking a nap while the kids play in the yard. 

The big thing for me is being able to have her outside without worrying about her taking off into the woods or something.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info  I have met Bernese and I love them, but I can't handle a dog as large as they are. Oh now I want a Entlebucher!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Yea, the Bernese are great but they're huge and they have a short life expectancy.

An Entle is a good medium sized dog that lives around 12 to 14 years.

I bring Bailey to work with me. Even as I type, she's sleeping behind my chair. She likes being around her people.

She's great in the car:


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Here are some new pics:

Driving:









Sleeping:









Hanging out:


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my, I want one  I've never heard of this breed. Are they hard to come by? I really think I need one. Like, for reals.

I was just reading about them. I want one even more. I love that they dont wander off! Thats a breed trait? Fantastic! I have a lot of unfenced land myself and getting my labs to stick close is always an issue. So they were just recognized by AKC this year? I read that they're not suitable for a first-time dog owner. I'm most certainly not a dog newbie, but I wonder why? 

Oh well, I guess it doesnt matter, while I think I could talk my husband into this dog, it's his type for sure, I'm guessing the price tag would be pretty hefty.  
Love at first sight DOES exist.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Eeeek!!! I've wanted one of these dogs since I was about 10 years old. Theres like a one in a million chance of me ever getting my hands on one, so I think I'll live through your pictures.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Ally--did you know there was a breeder in Kentucky? 

They are lovely--and reading the description and the personality, the breed sounds perfect.

Drat.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> Ally--did you know there was a breeder in Kentucky?
> 
> They are lovely--and reading the description and the personality, the breed sounds perfect.
> 
> Drat.


O.O NO I DIDNT.

Crap. I'm screwed.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Bailey looks so sweet.....

we have a gal at the dog club w/ 2 of them.......her male is very dog aggressive to anything outside the family and her other one (not sure if it's male or female) she said is also becoming so....she used to bring him out to play in the park w/ mine at times (when he was a pup) and he was great but then he got about a yr old and she wouldn't bring him in anymore....told me she couldn't trust him w/ other dogs anymore.......

she said it "was a trait that she had hoped to get by by strong socialization" (that they are "aloof" around other dogs)......i don't remember reading that, myself, but that's what she said


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Bailey just hit the 4 month mark!

Here's some pictures:



















She's about 30 pounds now.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

this is the first time i've heard of this breed, she sounds like she's been such a wonderful addition to your family! she's a very, very gorgeous girl :')


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Here's another pic:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

theyogachick said:


> Ally--did you know there was a breeder in Kentucky?
> 
> They are lovely--and reading the description and the personality, the breed sounds perfect.
> 
> Drat.


I went to visit them and they are very nice people. There dogs are all very healthy and happy. 
I so wish I could get one...maybe later on. 

CUTE pup by the way


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

SOOOOOOO cute. If i didn't already have my handful with 2 rambunctious little devils I would be on the hunt- or at least researching. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

draginol said:


> Here's another pic:


She's adorable. I've only worked with one and he had a very long body. Like, weird long.
He was awesome though. He matured into a STRONG little dude. I had the pleasure of watching him nail his "dad" in the family jewels on accident. Lol.



tirluc said:


> Bailey looks so sweet.....
> 
> we have a gal at the dog club w/ 2 of them.......her male is very dog aggressive to anything outside the family and her other one (not sure if it's male or female) she said is also becoming so....she used to bring him out to play in the park w/ mine at times (when he was a pup) and he was great but then he got about a yr old and she wouldn't bring him in anymore....told me she couldn't trust him w/ other dogs anymore.......
> 
> she said it "was a trait that she had hoped to get by by strong socialization" (that they are "aloof" around other dogs)......i don't remember reading that, myself, but that's what she said


That's not something I had expected to hear about the breed at all.


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

Awwww, she is beautiful! They are my favorite of the Swiss Mountain Dogs, I will likely never have the chance to own one but they are certainly on my maybe list. Looking forwards to more pics of her as she grows up!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Here's Bailey at Christmas with her new toy:


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness how sweet!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is so cute ... and is growing up!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

Bailey's first birthday is tomorrow!

Here's some new pictures!



























[Full Image]


Hard to believe that this is what she looked like 1 year ago:


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

such a beauty!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

So cute!! I saw them on Westminster, but never knew anyone who owned one till you posted these. Bailey and her breed look like one cool dog!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is beautiful and looks so sweet!! so awsome to see pictures of them growing up.


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

She's just such a nice girl.

What a great disposition she has. She just loves her family. Loves people and other dogs.

I got my hair cut today and the salon lets dogs in (gotta love Plymouth MI which is very dog friendly). She loved the attention but just hung out by me while I got my hair cut.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bailey!! She is beautiful.


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

It's been almost a year since I updated this thread.

Bailey's doing great! She's had some adventures.

Last month she fell through the ice in the pond behind our office and went under. I was able to jump in (break through) and fish her out.










Moments after getting out she was all excited and wanted to play:










She's a total velcro dog. Even when I'm doing training she has to be right there:










We do kind of spoil her. She ends up snuggling with us at night:










She is always ready to play fetch. *Always*.









She's about to turn 2 this month.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She is so adorable! Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your dog. Love them Swissie breeds.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous! I just love her!!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

I am saddened to update this long ago post that Bailey passed away this past Friday morning. It was sudden and caused by a cancer on her spleen (Hemangiosacoma) that ruptured. She was 11 years old.

Bailey was the best companion we could ever hope for. She had an amazing life of adventure and was loved. We are, as you can imagine, heart broken.

I wanted to share with you guys some of the pictures from her life. 

























































She was with us 24/7. When I went to work, she went to work. She was a tough but fair supervisor. 

The sudden loss of her has been very hard on me and my family. I am sure many here understand the pain we are going through.

But I know it has been many years since I had updated this post. I'm glad I started it back in the day though and that it was still here to provide a small piece of closure for her story. We will miss her forever.


----------



## BigBlackDog (Jan 2, 2021)

Sorry for your loss! She was well loved, and had a great life with you all - judging by the pictures. Take time to heal and remember the great memories you have of your lives together. Run free Bailey!


----------



## draginol (May 4, 2011)

For some reason I can’t see my comment with pics.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Pictures are showing up for me - try refreshing with ctrl-F5 if you're on a desktop. That often helps things load correctly. 

I'm sorry for your loss. She was clearly lovely and very loved. It's always hardest when it's unexpected.


----------

